# New here



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Um, about me, uh... I live in Alberta, Canada (born and raised in this city), am turning 18 in August, have 3 pets (2 cats, 1 dog), and, uh... Okay, come on, who really cares? The pets rock more than the itty bitty details about me!

Buffy is a DSH who was orphaned at 4 weeks of age. My other cat, Willow, took her under her wing and became the momma that Buffy had lost. Buffy is now 2 years old, birthday estimated at April 21 (we met her on May 21, 2003)









Willow is a dilute tortoiseshell (I didn't know that until last year, lol! She was just "Grey with Orange Patches" before then). She's 4 years old, birthday May 18, 2001. She's very tempermental, independent, pretends she's too "cool" for the rest of us, but she would definitely go nuts without Buffy (plus she'd sleep a lot, and we just can't have that, lol)









Jake is a 7yo (May 1, 1998) Australian Shepherd X Border Collie mix. Yes, he has ears, they just only come forward when he's curious about something. Jake tore his ACL last month, so he's laid up in his crate for a while till it heals.










More pics (none with Jake since this is a CAT forum, lol):

Buffy and Willow watching a bird together (they're the female, feline, magic-free version of Siegfried and Roy, lol)









Willow snoozing









"What are _you _staring at?"









Willow may have been the "mommy", but Buffy is now the boss. All Buffy has to do is look at Willow and pin her ears and Willow gets the body position in the above pic (she shrinks back, waits, then tries to bolt, because Buffy _will_ give her a smack is she doesn't)









Willow may be in an abusive relationship, but she still loves dear little Buffy, lol


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

like woah. your cats are oh-so cute. well, i could go on but, in otherwords welcome. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, you have some cute pics there of your animals. Btw, Imagestation doesn't let you host photos but you can upload it to Cat Forum Photos on the top right hand side of this forum and link it from there


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, Willow reminds me of my Baby, beautiful cats and dog!


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to the forum, you have some cute pics there of your animals. Btw, Imagestation doesn't let you host photos but you can upload it to Cat Forum Photos on the top right hand side of this forum and link it from there


Thanks, I didn't realize Imagestation wouldn't work (it works fine on other forums). I'll upload the pics here (didn't know you could do that either, lol)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum! What a lovely fur family you have!
I enjoyed the pictures. You can never post too many for us!
You will find a lot of members from Canada here!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! what beautiful furrys, all of them! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio who send belly rubs


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Aussie_Dog said:


> The pets rock more than the itty bitty details about me!


well, good you figured _that _out!  lol

Welcome! Great pics!!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum  

It is great to meet you, and all your pets. They are all beautiful  

I look forward to seeing you around and hearing more about your animals  

Eva x


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey!! look its Jake! Now I get to see a bunch of pictures of your adorable kitties!
Glad to have you here!


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome! I have 2 dogs and 1 cat!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to the cat forum!

You can also talk all you want about your dog in the lounge!


----------

